# OFFSHORE REPORT: Big Minnow... 4/7 OI



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

posted on 7-Apr-2004 7:07:12 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks for checking in fishing friends!! Made the journey to the Stream today with high expectations after having to endure 2 blow days, and coming off a decent 4 day Tuna streak. We were passing thru the inlet at 6:15am and plodded our way thru the SW swell and winds of around 15-20kts., to arrive at the 430/ 800 area around 8:45am. The beautiful color change that had defined the Gulf Stream on our last voyage(4/4) was a forgotten memory, and we met with cool 68* blended water to start the days fishing. The chatter on the radio was at a minimum for lack of any consistent bites along the current edge while we prepared for the task at hand. There were probably 20 boats working a stretch from The Point area southward several miles. Capt. Paul found us a nice piece of 69.8* blue water and we set the 9 line spread. We ran 3 flats with small Trackers(black/ purple, blue/ white, and blue/ silver Mylar), an in-line with 24oz.'s of weight and sweetened with a 'hoo on a silver/ purple Mylar jet head, the shorts were bird/ squid chain combos(yellow bird/ green and pink chain attached to pink and black Tracker and the other was a green bird/ pink Sea Witch chain), and our longs were Sea Witches in assorted color blends. The baits farther back in the spread saw the most action today, the shorts being the position of choice. We had many strikes that never came tight including a 5 line knockdown that only resulted in 1 fat YFT. Results from the fleet were mixed with from zero to 12 fish at noontime. The morning hours produced 8 good Yellowfin's for us that were a class above the fish we had previously been seeing ranging from 35-45lbs. We had several multiple strikes with only one double catch. The in-line and the bird/ chain combos were the ticket for today, collecting 5 of 8 fishies. We were graced with the presence of lots of porpoise during the sunshine filled day, but absent were sharks, whales, and birds. We slinked along the developing color change in the afternoon, and had a couple of shoppers including a small Billfish(we think), but couldn't convince them to buy. At 2:15pm we cranked them in and made our way NW for the inlet while the SW wind fell out and lulled us onward. Back at the dock around 7pm, and here I find myself talking to you good folks. Nice meeting all of you good TF'ers, it's been a Tuna filled week that I won't forget. Additionally, my hat's off to a true fishing friend, I am very thankful for this great oppurtunity provided to me by my good buddy Capt. Paul. THANKS!!! Fish On 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared.... 

Zigh 
><((((*>


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Zigh, hope you put a blastin on. Have fun and catch a few for me, ps the reports a great. Makes it hard to stay at work, tell Crage Clif says hi.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

nice reports, another chapter in the book of Zigh?


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*nice start*

... This sure was a nice start to this season after the poor year we had for Tuna in '03... Let's hope it's a sign of things yet to come. And, I do believe JB got the report up on The Book of Zigh!! Too cool................ Fish On

Zigh
><((((*>


----------

